# American dude with a wonderful German Girlfriend!



## sgtkeefe24

Well I met this German girl last year and we have been dating for a year now. I visited her last summer for one month and completely fell in love with Germany too. Now I have already booked my flight to go and visit her for Christmas on December 14th 2012!  With me being in love with her and Germany, it has become my dream and my most dearest ambition to move to Germany to be closer to her and to contribute to Germany, whom of which has given me a greater outlook on life. I am currently attending a technical school for "Wind Turbine Technology" and by German skills are developing! So my plans are to book a one way flight to Germany come graduation time in May of 2013 and attempt to find a job there! I am hoping with my "Wind Turbine Technology" diploma that I may be able to find a job in the field or something similar. I am also willing to do anything between au pair or working in a hotel or working on a military base (I have a military ID card, I can get on the bases. My mother is in the service so I obtained one). So therefore I need help, tips, motivation, and suggestions on what I should do! Anything would be appreciated!  Thank you for taking the time to read this and I hope that someone may be able to help me on my life changing quest to be with my girlfriend and to live a greater life!


----------



## LiebeDeutsch

I am an American with a German boyfriend so I understand the love of Germany and of a particular German person 

One piece of advice I can offer you is NOT to fly to Germany on a one-way ticket with no job. You will not be allowed to stay in the country without first arranging several things particularly if you have no job. Research what type of Visa you will need to stay longer-term and what you will need in terms of money/health insurance. 

You will need a residence permit to begin with. I am new here so can't post links yet, but one site I found somewhat helpful in regards to basic education about living in Germany is called howtogermany. Look that up on Google. 

You do not want to find yourself having to leave after the 90 days you are allowed to stay because you didn't do your homework. That would be costly and difficult for you in many ways so definitely research what is needed and try to secure a job before you come to Germany. If you don't mind doing au pair work and the like, then you may be able to find a placement with that while you think about how to obtain work in your field. Google "Au Pair Germany" and several links will come up that may assist you.

Best of luck!


----------

